# SER 3 gauge cluster exchangability



## altimababe (Jul 3, 2007)

hey, guys, does here anybody know that if I can take out the 06 SER version Altima 3 gauge cluster out and put on my 05 non SER version altima central panel for replacement?


----------



## Nismo27Ser (Aug 13, 2007)

im pretty positive the swap can be done, but it would be kind of pointless considering that there is no wiring for the gauges to work there....but, maybe u can get a wiring diagram to get it to work!!


----------

